# Adresse mail Wanadoo ou Orange ?



## boddy (20 Septembre 2006)

Faut croire que j'ai rien d'autre à faire... ou déformation professionnelle... Bref, Wanadoo étant devenu Orange, l'idée m'a pris de remplacer wanadoo par orange dans les adresses mails de mon Carnet d'adresses.
Mais, avant de m'y mettre, une autre idée : faire un essai. J'ai donc envoyé un mail ainsi modifié, et... ça ne marche pas :mouais: j'ai reçu immédiatement un "mailer deamon" :mouais:
Pourtant, depuis quelques temps mes nouveaux contacts, donc nouveaux abonnés à Orange me donnent des adresses mails avec Orange.fr

Ca veut dire quoi ? Wanadoo = Orange, mais les adresses mails d'avant le changement ne doivent pas être modifié ?


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Faut croire que j'ai rien d'autre à faire... ou déformation professionnelle... Bref, Wanadoo étant devenu Orange, l'idée m'a pris de remplacer wanadoo par orange dans les adresses mails de mon Carnet d'adresses.
> Mais, avant de m'y mettre, une autre idée : faire un essai. J'ai donc envoyé un mail ainsi modifié, et... ça ne marche pas :mouais: j'ai reçu immédiatement un "mailer deamon" :mouais:
> Pourtant, depuis quelques temps mes nouveaux contacts, donc nouveaux abonnés à Orange me donnent des adresses mails avec Orange.fr
> 
> Ca veut dire quoi ? Wanadoo = Orange, mais les adresses mails d'avant le changement ne doivent pas être modifié ?



Nan les adresses wanadoo restent ... ils en ont juste profité pour changer et rester hype  
Au passage c'est fou les infos que l'on peu trouver


----------



## boddy (20 Septembre 2006)

Merci chandler_jf
C'était donc pas une bonne idée


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Septembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Merci chandler_jf
> C'était donc pas une bonne idée



C'est plutôt une fausse bonne idée


----------



## palou (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour je suis allé à l'agence france-télécom la semaine dernière pour avoir des prècisions sur leur biinz. 
Alors voilà tu écris à tes potes qui étaient sous wanadoo en mettant après  machintruc @: wanadoo.fr ou bien orange.fr, c'est bon. Toi quand tu reçois ton courrier ta nouvelle adresse est @orange.fr, même si tes potes t'on écrit machintruc@wanadoo.fr par contre tu t'appelles toujours @wanadoo.fr  pour écrire  et si tu te crée un compte et que tu envoie des mail en te nomant machintruc@orange.fr ça marche pas. C'est plus ou moins logique
Aurais-je été assez clair? Si oui je suis juste content


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Septembre 2006)

palou a dit:


> Bonjour je suis all&#233; &#224; l'agence france-t&#233;l&#233;com la semaine derni&#232;re pour avoir des pr&#232;cisions sur leur biinz.
> Alors voil&#224; tu &#233;cris &#224; tes potes qui &#233;taient sous wanadoo en mettant apr&#232;s  machintruc @: wanadoo.fr ou bien orange.fr, c'est bon. Toi quand tu re&#231;ois ton courrier ta nouvelle adresse est @orange.fr, m&#234;me si tes potes t'on &#233;crit machintruc@wanadoo.fr par contre tu t'appelles toujours @wanadoo.fr  pour &#233;crire  et si tu te cr&#233;e un compte et que tu envoie des mail en te nomant machintruc@orange.fr &#231;a marche pas. C'est plus ou moins logique
> Aurais-je &#233;t&#233; assez clair? Si oui je suis juste content



Comme du jus de boudin  
Si on r&#233;sume : on change rien et &#231;a marche 
Par contre je doute apr&#232;s relecture je doute un peu des explications. 
Je viens de tester avec l'adresse de mes parents : en rempla&#231;ant le @wanadoo.fr par @orange.fr ---> j'ai eu un message de Satan   ... ce qui parait logique car Michel Dupon qui avait une adresse m.dupont chez Wanadoo ne peut pas automatiquement se voir attribu&#233;  l'adresse m.dupont chez orange car cette adresse est peut-&#234;tre celle de son cousin Maurice Dupont client de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie. 

Moi aussi je fais du jus de boudin    (combo)


----------



## macboy (21 Septembre 2006)

> ce qui parait logique car Michel Dupon qui avait une adresse m.dupont chez Wanadoo ne peut pas automatiquement se voir attribu&#233; l'adresse m.dupont chez orange car cette adresse est peut-&#234;tre celle de son cousin Maurice Dupont client de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie.


 
ce qui para&#238;t normal
d'o&#249; l'utilisation de wanadoo...
je pense qu'ils ont adopt&#233;s une solution du genre

si Mail existe chez orange et wanadoo alors on garde wanadoo

si mail n'existe pas chez orange alors on peut tt basculer chez orange (tout en gardant wanadoo)
++
Macboy


----------



## boddy (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai toujours la même conclusion : ON NE TOUCHE A RIEN ET CA MARCHE 
Enfin, ça recommence à marcher, parce que depuis mardi... c'était du n'importe quoi chez wanadoo-orange ! J'ai même eu un mail d'excuses de leur part ce matin.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> J'ai toujours la même conclusion : ON NE TOUCHE A RIEN ET CA MARCHE
> Enfin, ça recommence à marcher, parce que depuis mardi... c'était du n'importe quoi chez wanadoo-orange ! J'ai même eu un mail d'excuses de leur part ce matin.


Je confirme le début et la fin de ton message.


----------

